# TV Scene in Greece



## wildejazz (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have a somewhat unusual question. I am running a crossdressing service in the UK (male to female transformation). I would like to move to Greece with my partner. I know there is a big gay scene in Lesvos, where a business like this would be accepted. I do not want to offend anyone... Any advise of other places where this may be accepted ?

thanks in advance 

wildejazz


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wildejazz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a somewhat unusual question. I am running a crossdressing service in the UK (male to female transformation). I would like to move to Greece with my partner. I know there is a big gay scene in Lesvos, where a business like this would be accepted. I do not want to offend anyone... Any advise of other places where this may be accepted ?
> 
> ...


Im sure no one will be offended

I thought this was another question about SKY TV though


----------



## wildejazz (Sep 3, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Im sure no one will be offended
> 
> I thought this was another question about SKY TV though


sorry, should have explained TV - Transvestite, CD - crossdresser


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

wildejazz said:


> sorry, should have explained TV - Transvestite, CD - crossdresser



Yep .... kinda figured that after getting past the thread title


----------



## salexis2007 (May 7, 2009)

*hi*

Hi I'm an epat iin Greece and need to find a store online or in Athens for my crossdressing needs, i.e. shoes, hair, clothing. Can you please help me? 




















wildejazz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a somewhat unusual question. I am running a crossdressing service in the UK (male to female transformation). I would like to move to Greece with my partner. I know there is a big gay scene in Lesvos, where a business like this would be accepted. I do not want to offend anyone... Any advise of other places where this may be accepted ?
> 
> ...


----------



## katsk27 (Sep 30, 2009)

Mykonnos would be perfect! x











wildejazz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a somewhat unusual question. I am running a crossdressing service in the UK (male to female transformation). I would like to move to Greece with my partner. I know there is a big gay scene in Lesvos, where a business like this would be accepted. I do not want to offend anyone... Any advise of other places where this may be accepted ?
> 
> ...


----------

